# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Υπερωκεάνια και Μεσογειακά επιβατηγά - Ocean & Mediterranean Liners >  Principe Perfeito (Al Hasa, Fairsky, Vera, Marianna IX, Marianna 9)

## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Η κρατική ναυτιλιακή εταιρία της Πορτογαλίας Companhia Nacional de Navigacao (CNN) είχε επιφορτιστεί με το έργο μεταφοράς επιβατών και στρατιωτών από την Λισαβώνα προς την Βραζιλία, τις πορτογαλικές κτήσεις της Αφρικής καθώς και τα πορτογαλικά νησιά του Ατλαντικού. Στα πλαίσια αυτά ανέθεσε το 1959 στα γνωστά αγγλικά ναυπηγεία Swan, Hunter & Wigham Richardson στο Wallsend την ναυπήγηση ενός επιβατηγού καραβιού 20.000 τόνων για την σύνδεση της Λισαβώνας με τις αποικίες της Αφρικής. Τον Σεπτέμβριο του 1960 το καράβι καθελκύεται με το παρατσούκλι του Βασιλιά της Πορτογαλίας Ιωάννη ΙΙ (1455-1495) Pricipe Perfeito (Τέλειος Πρίγκηπας). Το Principe Perfeito ήταν ένα αμπάσο κλασσικό συντηρητικό αγγλικής ναυπήγησης καράβι 19.393 τόνων με όμορφες γραμμές χωρίς σχεδιαστικές εξάρσεις 179 μέτρων μήκους, χωρητικότητας 1000 επιβατών (200 Α΄ Θέσης, 264 Β΄ Θέσης και 536 Τουριστικής), με δύο ατμοστρόβιλους Pametrada (κατασκευαστής Parsons Marine Work Ltd) 21.000 ίππων που κινούσαν δύο άξονες με προπέλες με την μέγιστη ταχύτητα 20 knots. Είχε μία γαλάζια φορεσιά με το ίδιο γαλάζιο χρώμα στην τσιμινιέρα ανάμεσα από δύο λευκές ρίγες και μαύρο τελείωμα. Το παρθενικό του ταξίδι έγινε τον Ιούνιο του 1961 προς την δυτική και ανατολική Αφρική με λιμάνι αφετηρίας την Λισαβώνα και τερματισμού την Beira της Μοζαμβίκης με ενδιάμεσους σταθμούς τα λιμάνια Funchal, Sao Tome, Luanda, Lobito, Mogamedes, Capetown, Lourenco Marques. Το δρομολόγιό του παρέμεινε το ίδιο τα επόμενα χρόνια με κάποιες ελάχιστες ενδιάμεσες κρουαζιέρες προς τις Αζόρες, την Μαδέρα και την Μεσόγειο. Το 1974 η πορτογαλική κυβέρνηση αποφάσισε λόγω της πετρελαϊκής κρίσης του 1973 και του αεροπορικού ανταγωνισμού να συγχωνεύσει όλες τις κρατικές ναυτιλιακές εταιρίες σε μία με το όνομα Companhia Portuguesa de Transportes Maritimos (CPTM) με γκρι φορεσιά και μαύρη τσιμινιέρα στα περισσότερα καράβια του στόλου της (εκτός κρουαζιερόπλοιων). Από το 1971 μέχρι το 1974 εκτός από την μόνιμη γραμμή του χρησιμοποιήθηκε για κάποιες κρουαζιέρες προς την Νότιο και ανατολική Αφρική, την Μεσόγειο και την Καραϊβική. Το δρομολόγιο του καραβιού παρέμενε το ίδιο μέχρι τον Ιούνιο του 1975 όταν η μειωμένη επιβατική κίνηση και η αστάθεια στις πορτογαλικές αποικίες της Αφρικής ανάγκασαν την CPTM να αποσύρει το καράβι και να το παροπλίσει στο λιμάνι της Λισαβώνας μετά από το τελευταίο του ταξίδι στην Αγκόλα. Με τον παροπλισμό του αυτόν παύει οριστικά ο ρόλος του καραβιού για την μεταφορά επιβατών και το υπόλοιπο της ζωής του θα το περάσει σαν πλωτός ξενώνας με μεγάλα διαλείμματα παροπλισμού. Τον Απρίλιο του 1976 πουλιέται στην Far Eastern Shipping Co. Ltd, και ξανά την ίδια χρονιά, στην αραβικών συμφερόντων Global Transportation Inc του Παναμά με το νέο όνομα Al Hasa. Η νέα εταιρία του το στέλνει στο ναυπηγείο που κατασκευάστηκε για να μετασκευαστεί σαν πλοίο στέγασης 820 μηχανικών και εργατών αλλά οι εργασίες δεν προχωρούν και το πλοίο παροπλίζεται για τρία χρόνια στο λιμάνι Damman της Σαουδικής Αραβίας. Τότε το αγοράζει η Fairline Shipping Corporation, η γνωστή Sitmar, και του δίνει το όνομα Fairsky με σκοπό την μετασκευή του σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο 880 επιβατών. Γρήγορα όμως η Sitmar αποφασίζει στην θέση του να κατασκευάσει ένα νεότευκτο καράβι (σχέδιο που τελικά υλοποιήθηκε αργότερα με το νέο Fairsky του 1984), και το καράβι παροπλίζεται από την Sitmar στην Ιτέα τον Ιανουάριο του 1981 με το νέο όνομα Vera, διατηρώντας την γκρι φορεσιά του με κόκκινη όμως τσιμινιέρα και μαύρο τελείωμα. Λίγους μήνες μετά το αγοράζει η Sappho Shipping and Trading Corp. S.A με έδρα τον Πειραιά, εταιρία συμφερόντων Ι. Λάτση. Το καράβι μετονομάζεται σε Marianna IX, προς χάριν της μίας από τις δύο κόρες του Ι. Λάτση, βάφεται λευκό με την χαρακτηριστική κίτρινη τσιμινιέρα με μαύρο τελείωμα του στόλου Λάτση, και το 1982 στεγάζει μηχανικούς της εταιρίας που έχει αναλάβει δομικά έργα στην Σαουδική Αραβία, αρχικά στο λιμάνι της Jeddah και μετά στο Rabigh. Το 1984 αλλάζει στο όνομά του το λατινικό ΙΧ με το αριθμητικό 9. Τον Σεπτέμβριο του 1986 με τον μεγάλο σεισμό στην Καλαμάτα το πλοίο καταπλέει στο λιμάνι της Καλαμάτας και φιλοξενεί για αρκετές βδομάδες κατοίκους που έχασαν τα σπίτια τους από τον καταστροφικό σεισμό. Ο ρόλος του σαν πλοίο στέγασης των μηχανικών της εταιρίας Λάτση συνεχίζεται και το καράβι επιστρέφει στο λιμάνι του Rabigh της Σαουδικής Αραβίας. Το 1990 μεταφέρεται σε άλλη εταιρία του ομίλου Λάτση, την Bilinder Marine με έδρα τον Πειραιά. Το 1992 με την λήξη των εργασιών στην Σ. Αραβία, το καράβι επιστρέφει στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας όπου παροπλίζεται αγκαλιά με το Margarita L. (πρώην Windor Castle) μέχρι το 1995 όταν εκτελεί και πάλι χρέη πλωτού ξενώνα αστέγων του σεισμού στο Αίγιο τον Ιούνιο του 1995. Με την λήξη του ρόλου του παροπλίζεται και πάλι στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας μέχρι τον Ιούνιο του 2001 όταν οδηγείται για σκραπ στο Alang της Ινδίας με το όνομα Mariann 9.

Με τα γαλάζια χρώματα της CNN σαν Principe Perfeito


Με την γκρι φορεσιά της CPTM

PricipePerfeito01.jpg
Παροπλισμένο στην Ιτέα σαν Vera


Σαν Marianna 9 με τα χρώματα της εταιρίας Λάτση


Πηγή φωτογραφιών shipsnostalgia, lmc-naviosportugueses.blogspot, simplon.co.uk

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To  Μαριαννα 9 στο λιμανι της  Καλαματας  τον Σεπτεμβριο του 1986, το πλοιο προσεφερε αμεριστη βοηθεια στους σεισμοπληκτους κατοικους της πολης   επι αρκετους μηνες
_
Marianna 9  at Kalamata Septeber 1986.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_
 Να δουμε ακομη δυο φωτογραφιες απο το λιμανι της Καλαματας τον Σεπτεμβριο του 1986
_

Marianna 9  at Kalamata Septeber 1986_2.jpg
_ Σε   πρωτο πλανο διακρινεται το Μαριαννα 9 και πισω του το F/B  Παρος
_


Marianna 9  at Kalamata Septeber 1986_1.jpg
_
Και μια πρυμνια ποζα του πλοιου με φοντο το  επιβλητικο  ορος Ταυγετος_

----------


## τοξοτης

PRINCIPE PERFEITO http://lmcpostcards.blogspot.gr/2012...o-lmc-127.html
http://www.ssmaritime.com/Infante-Dom-Henrique.htm
http://lmc-naviosportugueses.blogspot.gr/

FAIRSKY http://kelvindavies.co.uk/kelvin/det...?image_id=1801
http://kelvindavies.co.uk/kelvin/det...241bb90551c0b5

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Φίλε Τοξότη το Fairsky που ανέβασες είναι το πρώτο κατασκευής 1941 σαν βοηθηκτικό σκάφος του πολεμικού ναυτικού των ΗΠΑ τύπου C3 που τελικά μετατράπηκε στο μικρού μεγέθους αεροπλανοφόρο USS Barnes πριν αγοραστεί από την Sitmar και μετατραπεί το 1957 σε επιβατηγό πλοίο. Το Fairsky που τελικά δεν υλοποιήθηκε, δηλ. το πρώην Principe Perfeto, θα ήταν το δεύτερο. Το τρίτο τελικά αποκτήθηκε το 1984 σαν νεότευκτο.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Φίλε Τοξότη το Fairsky που ανέβασες είναι το πρώτο κατασκευής 1941 ...................................


Δίκιο λάθος μου και μόνο απο το μέγεθος .....αλλά βλέπεις της νύχτας τα καμώματα .........

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να δούμε και τα αναλυτικά πλάνα των καταστρωμάτων του Principe Perfeito από το Navi&Armatori:
Principe_Perfeito_Plan.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας, ρυμουλκούμενο κρίνοντας από τους φερμαρισμένους κάβους στην πλώρη. Στη γέφυρα φαίνεται οτι το όνομα του ήταν ακόμη VERA και ακόμη έχει τα χρώματα που φορούσε ως πορτογαλικό υπερωκεάνειο, οπότε ίσως είναι αμέσως μετά την αγορά του από τον Λάτση. 

SCANS 003.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας, ρυμουλκούμενο κρίνοντας από τους φερμαρισμένους κάβους στην πλώρη. Στη γέφυρα φαίνεται οτι το όνομα του ήταν ακόμη VERA και ακόμη έχει τα χρώματα που φορούσε ως πορτογαλικό υπερωκεάνειο, οπότε ίσως είναι αμέσως μετά την αγορά του από τον Λάτση. 
> 
> SCANS 003.jpg


Μάλλον κατά την ρυμούλκησή του από την Ιτέα που ήταν παροπλισμένο όταν η εταιρία του, η Sitmar, δεν προχώρησε στην μετασκευή του σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο με το όνομα Fairsky προτιμώντας να ναυπηγήσει νέο με το ίδιο όνομα και το πούλησε στην εταιρία του Λάτση.

----------


## τοξοτης

Το Marriana 9 στην Ελευσίνα 

Marriana_9-1a.jpg
At eleusis bay circa 2000

Photographer:  peter j. Fitzpatrick
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=2018901

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το Marriana 9 στην Ελευσίνα 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 165839
> At eleusis bay circa 2000
> 
> Photographer:  peter j. Fitzpatrick
> http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=2018901


Δίπλα του το MARGARITA L. Δυστυχώς αυτά τα υπέροχα Υ/Κ σαν ελληνόκτητα χρησιμποιήθηκαν σε στατικό ρόλο κ αρκετά χρόνια δεμένα...

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Δίπλα του το MARGARITA L. Δυστυχώς αυτά τα υπέροχα Υ/Κ σαν ελληνόκτητα χρησιμποιήθηκαν σε στατικό ρόλο κ αρκετά χρόνια δεμένα...


Να προσθέσω και εγώ φίλε Βίκτωρα Χιώτη μία δραματική πόζα από την πρύμη τραβηγμένη από τον Peter J. Fitzpatrick μάλλον την ίδια ημέρα με την παραπάνω, από το shipspotting.com. Στην φωτογραφία φαίνεται καθαρά το ελικοδρόμιο για την επίσκεψη του πλοίου από αέρος που συνήθιζε ο Ι. Λάτσης.

Principe_Perfeito.jpg

----------


## shiploversa

from another angle - the margarita l is behind her

----------


## Rasa Sayang

Deck plans of the colonial liner:

Principe Perfeito DP.jpg

source http://hhvferry.com

----------

